# what is the shortest boot?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

i would try out the Burton Shrinkage technology, where as if you wear a size 10 boot, the shrinkage tech brings the length to a size 9, but feels like 10. over all less bulky than non-shrinkage. ive heard salomon and ride are slighter smaller, but you wanna try em before you buy em.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Salomon f series boots with the fusion liner have a smaller footprint


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

anything with an integrated liner rather than a separate liner


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Size 1 kids boot


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Size 1 kids boot


:laugh:

I was waiting for that!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

crispynz1 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I was waiting for that!


I was going to do it but couldn't. I'm glad to see someone else has a sense of humor.


----------



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Salomon F22....£180 and a very small footprint... I'm a uk 11 and fit into a uk 10 in these.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> anything with an integrated liner rather than a separate liner


This. I haven't bought a pair of boots without this design since the original Salomon F-boot pioneered this tech in '03.


----------

